# Yukon Men



## linguica (Feb 23, 2013)

Just watched the season 2 opener of Yukon Men. The subject was moose hunting. They showed everything except how the moose meat is prepared and smoked. I would like to learn more about the process. Is the meat cured first?  I located a few pictures that show a little more detail about the smoking. Anyone else curious......?













3.jpg



__ linguica
__ Feb 23, 2013


















l.jpg



__ linguica
__ Feb 23, 2013


















2.jpg



__ linguica
__ Feb 23, 2013






These photos are not from the Yukon Men series.


----------



## linguica (Feb 24, 2013)

Moose?       Mooses        Mice


----------

